# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  España pone trabas al autoconsumo energético mientras se potencia en Alemania, Francia o Portugal

## NoRegistrado

> El borrador del real decreto sobre el autoconsumo energético presentado por el Gobierno convertiría a España en uno de los países más restrictivos en la implantación de energías renovables en los hogares. Entre las medidas más polémicas se encuentran el llamado "impuesto al sol" (pagar por seguir conectado a la red general) o el más que posible canon por usar baterías, ambas contrarias a la tendencia del resto de países europeos. 
> 
> Una regulación sobre el autoconsumo que lleva siendo necesaria desde la legislatura de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, con Miguel Sebastián en la cartera de Industria y que todavía no ha llegado a concretarse con el Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy y José Manuel Soria como ministro.
> 
> Este limbo legislativo, la crisis económica y los primeros borradores del decreto ley que hablaban de varios peajes, como pagar por estar conectado a la red, ha influido negativamente en la instalación de nuevos megavatios procedentes de energías renovables en los últimos años.
> 
> La más afectada ha sido la energía fotovoltaica, la que más se utiliza para el consumo autónomo de las viviendas, con placas solares en los tejados o terrenos colindantes. La inseguridad jurídica y la amenaza de ese impuesto al sol suben artificialmente los precios de la fotovoltaica en España y paralizan una opción rentable y sostenible, avisan desde la UNEF.
> 
> Alemania, a la vanguardia del autoconsumo
> ...


http://www.idealista.com/news/inmobi...5%5D-1874075@3

Sin palabras. Me siento avergonzado.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## NDYA

El descaro de este gobierno protegiendo a las grandes empresas en contra del ciudadano es increilbe, una vergüenza. Las eléctricas tienen muy claro a quien comprar para que luego pasen estas cosas, y los compran de todos los colores políticos. Los damnificados somos los ciudadanos, siempre. Que siga el gobierno con este tipo de actuaciones en contra de la ciudadanía y ya saben lo que se encontrarán en las generales...

----------


## Jonasino

> El ministro afirma que los que tengan estos dispositivos no tendrán que pagar ningún canon, pero que los que estén "enganchados a la red tendrán que abonar un peaje por la utilización de esa red".
> 
> El ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, ha asegurado que en el borrador no hay "ningún tipo de mención" a un peaje para gravar el almacenamiento de electricidad en baterías por parte de los consumidores, y ha insistido en que lo único que se está planteando el Gobierno es cobrar por utilizar la red general.
> 
> Así lo ha señalado en declaraciones a los medios tras asistir en el Congreso a la colocación de un busto en homenaje al presidente Leopoldo Calvo-Sotelo, al ser preguntado por el borrador del real decreto que regula el autoconsumo eléctrico, en el que se incluye un nuevo recargo por el uso de baterías o sistemas de almacenamiento para desincentivar su instalación.
> 
> "No hay ningún tipo de mención a esto en el real decreto de Autoconsumo. Lo que hay es lo que hemos dicho desde el principio: Si alguien quiere producir su propia energía y consumirla no tiene que pagar ningún tipo de canon ni impuesto, sólo la instalación que se haga en su casa. Pero si además quiere estar enganchado a la red entonces tendrá que abonar un peaje por la utilización de esa red", ha señalado Soria.
> 
> A renglón seguido, ha justificado la necesidad de este peaje de respaldo alegando que no imponerlo "equivaldría a que el resto de consumidores estarían financiando una parte" del coste de la red que también utilizan los autoconsumidores, por lo que lo justo es "pagar por aquello que se está utilizando".
> ...


Fuente: http://www.expansion.com/empresas/en...b198b4578.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Se va a marchar haciendo todo el daño posible éste ministro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NDYA

Este artículo abunda en lo que decíamos, gracias Jonasino.

No se puede gobernar permanentemente mintiendo al ciudadano y protegiendo a las grandes empresas:




> El ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, ha asegurado que en el borrador no hay "ningún tipo de mención" a un peaje para gravar el almacenamiento de electricidad en baterías por parte de los consumidores, y ha insistido en que lo único que se está planteando el Gobierno es cobrar por utilizar la red general.





> Según el borrador del real decreto, actualmente en fase de consulta pública, los autoconsumidores de energía eléctrica no sólo no podrán recurrir a baterías sino que sufrirán una penalización por usar los sistemas de almacenamiento que ya incorporan los nuevos paneles solares, que sólo podrán usar si no los conectan a la red eléctrica y disponen por tanto de una instalación aislada.


Es tan contradictorio que no hay quien entienda la noticia por lo que hay que investigar directamente en el borrador del RD:

Esto no es tan sencillo, resulta que la versíon que circula en Internet del borrador no es el que se ha enviado a la CNMC para su aprobación. Al final he encontrado ese documento:
http://www.minetur.gob.es/energia/es...utoconsumo.pdf

Resulta sorprendente lo que dice el borrador:




> El   régimen   económico   aquí   definido   permitirá   la   implantación   de   este   tipo   de instalaciones cuando resulte  eficiente  para  el  sistema  eléctrico  en  su  conjunto,  no individualmente para un consumidor



Y efectivamente no hay mención a ningún cargo por el uso de las batearías, lo que hay es un cargo para TODOS que es el llamado "cargo transitorio por autoconsumo". Este cargo lo justifica el gobierno dicendo:

"cubrir los servicios de balance necesarios en el mercado de producción". Este cargo "se aplicará sobre la energía autoconsumida, dado que se beneficia del respaldo del sistema aun cuando no consuma energía del mismo".

En la práctica lo que pasa es que penaliza enormemente el autoconsumo y el gasto en las baterías puede dejar de ser rentable. Habría que hacer los números.

Ya está bien, ya está bien, este gobierno no para de mentirnos, los políticos han de tener un mínimo de honestidad porque hay que ser mentiroso para decir que "lo único que se está planteando el Gobierno es cobrar por utilizar la red general" cuando acaba de implementar un cargo que hay que pagar se use o no se use la red.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No sabes la razón que tienes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## quien es quien

https://www.facebook.com/elsumodenar...013540/?type=1

----------


## NoRegistrado

> https://www.facebook.com/elsumodenar...013540/?type=1


Primero eso, y luego esto:



Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Por aclarar ideas y no mezclar:
Una cosa es el autoconsumo  con balance cero, tú te pones tus placas y baterías si quieres y usas lo que produces.  Puedes utilizar la red para abastecerte cuando tienes  exceso de demanda propia  o sea que tu producción no cubre tu consumo. Para eso en España ni ahora ni en futuro próximo hay ninguna limitación y hay muchas empresas que te suministran equipos tanto de placas como de reguladores que avalan esta opción. Y si pones baterías tampoco tienen estas (ni está previsto) ningún impuesto específico por destinarse a este fin.
Otra cosa es autoconsumo donde si te sobra energía pretendes inyectarla  a la red con unas contraprestaciones económicas. Eso es lo que en España actualmente y en el futuro está penado económicamente  por una serie de consideraciones tecnológicas contra las que, en mi opinión hay que luchar. 

Una de las soluciones mas curiosas para  hacer by-pass a esas limitaciones es el autoconsumo "efecto isla" y que está creciendo de forma increible en España en el último año, de momento para viviendas unifamilares, pequeñas explotaciones agrícolas, naces industriales etc.




> ¿Que es el Autoconsumo eléctrico en Modo Isla?
> Es un sistema que genera electricidad por medio de placas solares fotovoltaicas, para consumir directamente en , aire acondicionado , iluminación , frigorífico , televisión , ordenador ETC , la energía que nos sobra la almacenamos en baterías y la utilizamos cuando es necesario, 
> 
> 
> Solo utilizamos la  Red Eléctrica convencional,  para cargar las baterías cuando estas se encuentran por debajo del 50% de su capacidad ,y preferiblemente en horarios de tarifa reducida.
> 
> 
> Este es un sistema que el gobierno y las compañías eléctricas, están fomentando sin quererlo, como consecuencia del  rechazo que están teniendo por la  mayoría  de la sociedad, las nuevas medidas tomadas en contra de las energías renovables,  y máxime cuando españa es el país de europa con más horas de sol , más dependiente del petróleo y con la energia mas cara.
> 
> ...


Ejemplo con sólo placas fotovoltaicas:



Ejemplo mixto placas fotovoltaicas y minimolino:



Fuente: Propia y garciaguirado.com

----------

perdiguera (12-jun-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Sin lugar a dudas, a lo largo de estos últimos tiempos, y como consecuencia de la situación  de incertidumbre y desamparo regulatorio al que se está enfrentando el sector de autoconsumo solar, los sistemas de inyección 0 se han convertido, de la noche a la mañana, en la gran esperanza a la que agarrar las ansias de supervivencia de nuestro denostado sector, y por consiguiente en el nuevo credo del autoconsumo solar hasta el punto que, nada más lejos de la realidad, parecemos haber sucumbido al dogma de que sin sistema de inyección 0, no existe el autoconsumo solar.
> 
> Pero ¿es cierta tal aseveración?, ¿ qué es la inyección 0?, ¿ para que sirve?, ¿ tiene sentido? y sobretodo ¿ es eficiente?
> 
> En el artículo de esta semana trataremos de abordar todas estas cuestiones, a la vez que plantearemos una peliaguda pregunta que resolveremos en la próximas semanas ¿son eficientes energéticamente los sistemas de inyección 0? O dicho de otra manera ¿ Es posible evitar el envío de excedentes fotovoltaicos a la red, a la vez que maximizar el rendimiento y la eficiencia del sistema de autoconsumo solar?
> 
> Inyección 0 SolarTradex
> 
> Empecemos pues a resolver todas estas cuestiones que rodean a los sistemas de inyección 0:
> ...


Fuente: Solartradex.com

----------


## NDYA

El problema no es la limitación o no limitación de energía usando tal o cual modalidad. El problema es la penalización económica que establece la nueva versión del RD al autoconsumo. Ese es el problema y no no la "limitación" que tú dices (y que yo por lo menos no entiendo que quiere decir).

Clarificando un poco el tema:

Si tú te conectas a la red (ya sea para "vender" o "comprar" energía) que es lo que hace la enorme mayoría de la gente, tienes que pagar el "cargo por autoconsumo" por la electricidad que generas aunque no compres nunca o vendas nunca. Este es el problema, ya lo de menos es si tienes que pagar un impuesto específico por la baterías (que ya veremos, porque con los permanentes cambios de este gobierno...) porque lo pagas por toda la energía que produces y autoconsumes.

Esto resulta muy injusto, porque si tu contratas con una compañía eléctrica para que te suministre cuando tu producción no sea suficiente, en la factura mensual ya pagas, como todos, por la potencia contratada, otros servicios... etc y claro por la energía consumida. Es decir que ya estás contribuyendo al pago de la red que puedes utilizar o no y luego vuelves a pagar con el "cargo por autoconsumo". Pagas doblemente penalizando muy fuertemente el autoconsumo.

Es verdad que por ahora no hay ninguna tasa o impuesto por el uso de las baterías, pero viendo como funciona este gobierno, defendiendo siempre los intereses de las eléctricas ya veremos porque hablar sobre el futuro es muy complicado.

----------


## NDYA

Es importante, poner artículos actuales, con los cambios constantes del Gobierno al respecto hay artículos que se leen absolutamente anticuados y que ya carecen de sentido. El Ministerio es muy claro al respecto en el nuevo borrador (de hace una semana):

"se crea un cargo por autoconsumo", destinado a cubrir los servicios de balance necesarios en el mercado de producción. Este cargo se aplicará sobre la energía autoconsumida, dado que se beneficia del respaldo del sistema aun cuando no consuma energía del mismo.

Esto es lo que dice Industria en la nueva versión del RD.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Leo noticias como ésta, y se me abren las carnes:

*California dará paneles solares gratis a familias con pocos recursos*




> En California, las empresas contaminantes están pagando los paneles solares a las familias mas desfavorecidas. No es caridad por parte de las empresas exactamente, es una iniciativa política de estado de California. Muy buena política, por cierto.
> 
> El San Francisco Chronicle explica cómo surge un nuevo programa público en el que las empresas deben pagar, por tonelada, por su CO2 emitido a a atmósfera. La recaudación se destina a la compra de paneles solares para los hogares mas pobres.
> 
> El programa será dirigido por la organización sin ánimo de lucro GRID Alternatives. Hasta ahora se han recaudado 14,7 millones de dolares a través del sistema que obliga a las fábricas, centrales eléctricas, refinerías de petróleo y otras empresas a comprar créditos por cada tonelada de dióxido de carbono y otros gases contaminantes que emitan a la atmósfera.
> 
> California es el mejor estado de EEUU para el desarrollo de la energía solar; con unos buenos programas de ayudas, empresas innovadoras y consumidores involucrados que han ayudado a la energía solar a conseguir un punto de apoyo más fuerte que en cualquier otro estado americano. Pero hasta ahora la mayor parte de la energía solar estaba únicamente al alcance de las clases medias-altas y los ricos por supuesto, sobre todo debido al alto coste de la instalación.
> 
> Se calcula que 1.600 hogares a finales del próximo año tendrán de forma gratuita energía solar en sus casas gracias a este programa. Dependiendo de la zona, puede ahorrar a las familias entre 400 y 1.000 dólares al año en electricidad.
> ...


http://ecoinventos.com/california-da...ocos-recursos/

Y aquí, al contrario. VIVA ESPAÑA.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (15-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## termopar

...y qué razón tienes Miguel. Aquí, el problema que tenemos es que tenemos un ministro que sabrá cosas, seguro, pero de industria, ni idea, y de energía menos. Así que coge al listo de turno, perteneciente a los grandes conglomerados energéticos y le dirá que le haga el RD. Y por supuesto que lo hace, a su gusto y calzando perfectamente con sus intereses. Luego, por favores, acabará cerca de a los que les dio la teta.

Para eso no hace falta un ministro.

Y qué pena no invertir en energías renovables...... que podríamos ser lideres mundiales en cada una de ellas. Tenemos sol, viento, costa, agua, montaña, diferencias térmicas, de todo. Y produciríamos trabajos de calidad, exportaríamos..... Pero que tontos somos! preferimos que nos lo de otro todo hecho, alguien mucho más listo que nosotros, más caro, y cuando este se vaya a la playa, le daremos, la cerveza, las olivitas y el paseo por la playa casi gratis.

----------

NoRegistrado (15-jun-2015)

----------


## termopar

> La revista 'Forbes' se mofa del Gobierno español por poner un “impuesto al sol”
> 
> La revista americana ha publicado un artículo en el que ridiculiza a nuestro Ejecutivo por la ocurrencia de “poner un impuesto al sol” ante la falta de ideas para reducir el déficit eléctrico
> Foto: Instalación de paneles solares. (Efe)
> Instalación de paneles solares. (Efe)
> AUTOR
> EDUARDO SEGOVIA
> FECHA
> 25.08.2013 – 06:00 H.
> ...


Somos el hazmerreir del mundo. Siempre presumiendo en el mundo de que la marca España es el sol principalmente, y ahora ponemos menos paneles que nadie. En todo caso hay que reconocer que el artículo está influenciado por las perdidas que le generan dichos impuestos a los fondos americanos.

Referencia: el confidencial: http://www.elconfidencial.com/econom...-al-sol_20755/

----------

Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## NDYA

Seguimos haciendo el ridículo internacionalmente:

EE.UU. ridiculiza a España por multar más el autoconsumo eléctrico que los residuos radioactivos.

«En España el autoconsumo y el almacenamiento de la energía solar es un acto más criminal que el de derramar residuos radiactivos»


«El autor del artículo, que se puso en contacto con la Unión Española Fotovoltaica (UNEF), señala además que esta sería la única ley de autoconsumo en el mundo, una medida «creada solo para prohibir el desarrollo de esta forma de uso de la electricidad».

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...1521787801.htm

----------


## termopar

Europa saca los colores al Gobierno con sus directrices sobre autoconsumo

La Comisión Europea ha publicado un documento de trabajo titulado 'Mejores prácticas para el autoconsumo de energía renovable' que choca frontalmente con lo que prepara el Gobierno




> “La estrategia de la Unión Energética sitúa a los consumidores en el centro de las políticas energéticas, animándoles a asumir como suya la transición energética para que se beneficien de las nuevas tecnologías y así reduzcan sus facturas y participen activamente en el mercado, a la vez que aseguran la protección de los más vulnerables”. 
> Así comienza el documento de trabajo Mejores prácticas para el autoconsumo de energías renovables, publicado este miércoles por la comisaría europea de Unión Energética (en la que participa Miguel Arias Cañete, comisario de Acción Climática y Energía y anterior ministro de Agricultura del gobierno de Mariano Rajoy) y que supone una total contradicción respecto al borrador de autoconsumo que maneja el gobierno español y que pretende aprobar en principio durante las próximas semanas. 
> Frente a las críticas que ha despertado el texto del Gobierno, este documento de trabajo ha sido recibido con entusiasmo por las asociaciones y grupos que defienden el autoconsumo en España. Daniel Pérez, abogado de la Plataforma por un Nuevo Modelo Energético lo considera una señal de que sus protestas han sido tenidas en cuenta, a pesar de que se trata de un texto no vinculante. “Es una interpretación de las directivas de la UE, que nos da a entender que no están de acuerdo con el gobierno español. No es determinante, pero sí es un apoyo”. 
> Menos cargas burocráticas y protección a los favorables
> Aunque una versión previa ya se había filtrado la semana pasada, y fue seguramente el motivo de que en el Consejo de Ministros del viernes se hiciese referencia a la intención de “aminorar” las cargas administrativas para los pequeños consumidores. “Hay que subrayar que los procedimientos administrativos complejos y pesados constituyen una barrera para la competitividad de los proyectos de autoconsumo de pequeña escala”. 
> 'Se deben desarrollar modelos de negocio y financieros para que el autoconsumo sea accesible a consumidores de todos los niveles de ingresos'
> Pero las diferencias entre lo que recomienda la CE y las medidas recogidas por el Gobierno llegan mucho más allá. Uno de los motivos para promover que los consumidores se hagan con el control de la transición energética es para la CE que puedan ahorrar dinero generando su propia electricidad en vez de comprarla de la red. Sin embargo, el borrador del Ministerio de Industria contempla la introducción de cargos de peaje por acceso a las redes que causará que los consumidores domésticos tarden 31 años en amortizar sus instalaciones fotovoltaicas, frente a los 13 que necesitarían en un entorno regulatorio favorable. Es decir, que no solo no ahorrarán, como pretende la CE, sino que afrontarán unos costes que harán desistir a más de uno.
> En un punto del documento, la CE comenta que “se deben desarrollar modelos de negocio e instrumentos financieros para que el autoconsumo sea ampliamente accesible a consumidores de todos los niveles de ingresos, incluyendo programas especiales para consumidores vulnerables”. Es curiosa la mención de la “protección a los más favorables” que hace el organismo comunitario, ya que el gobierno español pretende regular en la dirección completamente opuesta: el borrador establece que no será compatible tener un sistema de autoconsumo y beneficiarse del bono social o la tarifa reducida. 
> Baterías y sistemas de almacenamiento
> ...


referencia:http://www.elconfidencial.com/tecnol...onsumo_928302/

----------

F. Lázaro (16-jul-2015),Varanya (29-jul-2015)

----------

